# Fertilization for low tech tank



## CoryLover8 (Jul 31, 2014)

What methods did people go with for fertilizing low tech tanks?


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Low tech ei


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Part of the concept of 'low tech' is that you do not have to constantly 'do something' to the tank. (like add fertilizers every day)
Slow release fertilizers work best within that concept. 

1) Fish food supplies most of the elements that plants need. (Low in K, Ca and Fe.)
2) Tap water has some of the others as long as the GH is over about 3 German degrees of hardness. (Ca)
3) Root tablets that you put under the substrate can be a long lasting supply of fertilizer. I would look for root tablets that are high in K and Fe. 
4) Blending the right minerals with the substrate is a very good way to supply certain elements. Certain minerals sold in garden stores, used in VERY small amounts can help. 
5) Substrate with a high cationic exchange capacity will hold fertilizers in reserve for the plants, so when you do fertilize, even with liquids or other water column ferts, the substrate will build up a reserve. 

After all that, your plants might still lack something. If you can figure out what it is, then you can figure out a way to supply it.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I stick almost exclusively to homemade Osmocote + root tabs. I very rarely dose into the water column as I also use Glut and DIY C02


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

My preference is a scaled back version of (Estimative index) dosing.
I simply looked to see what daily dose of macro and micro nutrients were for the EI high tech method and my/your size tank ,and add this much once a week, a day after water change.
I tried more natural way by letting fish waste and fish food provide for my plants and they did well for a while, but as plant mass increased,the fish waste and food was not in my view able to provide enough without increasing number of fishes,increasing amount of food,or decreasing the plant mass none of which appealed to me.
I do have clay/soil substrate capped with sand and this benefits the few crypts I have planted in substrtae but the majority of my hardscape is large pieces of wood with Anubia attached and so I dose the water with the dry fertilzers to benefit these plants for they are not rooted in the soil.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Fertilizers and Low Tech Tanks*



CoryLover8 said:


> What methods did people go with for fertilizing low tech tanks?


Hello Cory...

I keep several low tech tanks and don't use commercial fertilizers much. I keep a lot of fish in the tank and feed them a good diet regularly. They provide the fertilizer. Every few weeks, I'll use a little Seachem's Comprehensive. I don't use much, because the chemicals aren't good for the tank water chemistry.

I also do a good job of removing and replacing half the tank water weekly to keep minerals at a high level. They're removed by the filter system after a few days. The plants need minerals for sustained growth.

Nothing special, though.

B


----------



## CoryLover8 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I will be adding a moss tree with tons of stems as the background. Sounds like I will have to do a larger water change for minerals and use the EI low light/weekly method with Flourish until I use that up and go to dry ferts. My substrate is eco-complete so hopefully things will work out. If not... then I will quietly sob in the corner then bravely ask for help.


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

I've been doing low tech tanks for the past few years. Tom Barr has a few good articles on dosing low tech set ups using modified estimation index. 

I was never able to achieve good growth until I started dosing ferts. 

For CO2 tanks you dose ferts everyday. There are set guidelines on what should be dosed using the EI method. Usually macros one day and micros the next and on the seventh day a 50% water change.

This method can be scaled down for a low tech set up. Plants in a low tech set usually grow 10x slower then in a high tech c02 tank.

In my 40 gallon set up I have a good amount of plant mass although my tank isn't full of plants. My driftwood takes up a good amount of space.

If you have just a couple plants you can get away without dosing ferts. But if you want good growth and healthy plants ferts can help.

Since I've been dosing my plants are growing great. It don't take a whole lot of effort either. I only dose once a week after a water change.

Having healthy growing plants can also help you plants out compete algae. 

I dose potassium nitrate (kno3) and potassium phosphate (KH2Po4 For macros. There are 3 macros potassium nitrate and phosphate. I use dry ferts for macros. I use the seachem line for micros. I use Flourish comprehensive and Flourish trace. 

Since my tank don't have a large plant mass I dose a half EI dose once a week. 

Greenleaf aquariums website sells the dry ferts macros. It's cheap and will last a long time. You can find the seachem fert line just about anywhere. 

Here is some good reading on the subject.

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/2817-Non-CO2-methods 

http://www.sudeepmandal.com/hobbies/planted-aquarium/low-tech-planted-tank-guide/


----------



## thefishnoob (Jul 12, 2014)

My regimine for low light is API Leaf zone 4mL per week, .7mL of excel, and osmocote + root tabs. 10 gallon.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Would anyone recommend dosing an all Crypt tank? 

I'm using safe-t-sorb and osmocote+ root tabs and was thinking Flourish Comprehensive for trace elements and API leaf zone for ron & potassium.


----------



## thefishnoob (Jul 12, 2014)

I have yet to see the results of the Leaf Zone but I will get back to you. Crypts are root feeders right? You would be good with osmocote


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah, heavy root feeders. That's why I've hesitated dosing anything at all.


----------



## THE V (Nov 17, 2011)

Crypts do just fine with water colum dosing. Or so the few hundred in my 125g tank seem to think. I also dose a scaled back e.i. dosing. I've got the lazy approach to it. Dose it after a water change 2-3 times per month. Sometimes it turns into only once a month. The jungle is happy with this for the past three years it's been growing.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

When your heavy root feeders show any kind of deficiency, then it's time to start dosing. I dose a scaled back EI for low techs suggested by Tom Barr in my dirt tanks.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

CoryLover8 said:


> Thanks everyone! I will be adding a moss tree with tons of stems as the background. Sounds like I will have to do a larger water change for minerals and use the EI low light/weekly method with Flourish until I use that up and go to dry ferts. My substrate is eco-complete so hopefully things will work out. If not... then I will quietly sob in the corner then bravely ask for help.


Likely wise to use Excel if you like stems and moss.

dose about 1/4 EI, water change once every month or so.

Generic Excel is available on line etc.


----------

